
Swiss town of Zug first to accept Bitcoin for government services - weinzierl
http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/business/crypto-valley_zug-first-to-accept-bitcoin-for-government-services/42143908
======
fgonzag
Being the first government to accept Bitcoin and creating the first trusted
and government backed BTC bank and clearing house could both give real
legitimacy to bitcoin, while continuing the swiss legacy of "your money is
anonymously safe with us" and continuing their financial dominance for
offshore accounts, trust funds, and other financial services for the
foreseeable future.

I know it's a pipe dream, but it would be great.

------
kleer001
Excellent.

... on a trial basis until the end of 2016

Oh. Well, then good luck!

~~~
cloudjacker
it is going to leave a sore taste in their mouthes and they'll never consider
it when it actually is useful

~~~
kleer001
Yup, it's not going to blow their minds in 12 months. It might not even break
even, depending on how they use it. Hopefully they're not taking a hit on
converting it to their currency.

